# Tradtech Titan vs DAS ILF risers?



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm thinking of trying some ILF rigs out this spring, and I'm looking at these two risers. I'd get either in 17" to make a 60/62" bow. 

Which one do you guys like best? The main advantage to the DAS from what I can see is fhe adjustable center shot. I'd prefer to shoot of the shelf I think, and that could be a useful feature.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

I've owned several of both. Didn't have the ILF version of the DAS. IIRC, both are cut the same past center, so adjustability would be the same. 

I'm not going to recommend one over the other. Both are "the" standard for 17" hunting risers.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I was in this same boat when I bought my Titan. I don't think one is better than the other, just preference. Besides some forum member's feedback's, via pms. I choose Titan mostly because I like LAS customer service. Has always been good to me. Whatever you decide, gl.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

When you say DAS, do you mean the Dalaa with the optional ILF fitting or the DAS fitting?

KPC


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I've got a DAS Dalaa ILF in the 21" version because I like a longer bow. The Titan only comes up to 19", but I've heard great things about it.

I like the Dalaa and wouldn't hesitate to buy it again. Both have lateral limb adjustments, which is nice. The Dalaa has a radiused shelf - the Titan has an attachment that can be put on to give it a radiused shelf. The Dalaa also comes in camo.

I don't think you could go wrong with either.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

gerep said:


> when you say das, do you mean the dalaa with the optional ilf fitting or the das fitting?
> 
> Kpc


das ilf


----------



## joebobf (Apr 9, 2012)

Leafwalker said:


> the Titan has an attachment that can be put on to give it a radiused shelf.


To my knowledge the advertised "MSR" has never been available. Does anyone know for sure?

I am a loyal LAS customer, but the advertised but unavailable, MSR really sticks in my craw.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

jkm:

If it were me, and I wanted t the ILF connection, I would definately go with the Titan. 

First of all, if I'm not mistaken, you have to buy the DAS riser with the DAS connection, and then purchase the ILF plates at an additional cost. 

The Titan was designed around the ILF connection and the Dalaa was designed around the DAS connection. The ILF connection on the Dalaa was a bolt-on afterthought to meet market demand. 

In my opinion, the Titan is just a more refined riser over all. It has enclosed limb pockets, a better finish, and the customer service provided by Tradtech is second to none. 

KPC


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I guess my only hesitation with the Titan is the shelf is not radiused.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I have three Titans and I use furniture floor pads for a shelf material 

It gives the perfect center shot and I shave the pads to give them a radius 

They really work well 

You can shape them any way you want


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

I have 2 Titans. They are just dandy.
I had a 21" DAS , but ended up selling it because I just preferred the Titans feel and at the time I my DAS was not ILF. Since then my love affair with my Titans has grown ... Absolutely love 'em.
And buying stuff from Australia with the ridiculous shipping etc we pay , customer service is soooo important. And John Wert comes through for me every time . Great folks to deal with.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I have the Titan...and have shot my buddies older Das- I think a guy would be hard pressed to tell the difference when it comes to risers.

Personally, I think the limbs make more of a difference....which is nice about the titan as you have all of the ILF limb options without adaptation.


----------



## Roger Savor Sr (Feb 16, 2014)

I have the Titan III and love it. That said, I can't imagine between it and the Das that one will outshoot the other. Lancaster Archery Sales is an incredible company that I'm very comfortable with so they have my business, hence my Titan. You can't possibly go wrong in this decision.


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

Ive shot a couple of dalaa's. I really liked the bow. Never tried a titan


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I really like the grips on the Titans. Either way, go with the long limbs.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Why do you say that Bill?


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

jkm97 said:


> I guess my only hesitation with the Titan is the shelf is not radiused.


jkm:

At the end of the day, it all boils down to each persons personal preferences, and what options they see as a plus or minus.

As you can see, there are a number of ways to get the radius effect on a flat shelf. 

I use felt pads, but I have a little different system than what JParanee does. I use a much smaller pad (3/4") cut in half. 









I've seen folks use stick on feather rests...









Marrying a shaped shelf pad with an adjustable bolt with a pad on the end...









Heck, I even know a guy that used a piece of self stick rubber body side molding and covered it with a Velcro strip.









The point is, the options are as limited as your imagination. A walk through the hardware or auto parts store will give you dozens of ideas. 

What I like about the flat shelf is that it truly leaves all the options open. If I want a radius on the shelf, I can stick one on. If I want to use an elevated rest with blazer vanes, I might not want it there so I just peel it off. It's kind of hard to remove one that's milled into the riser.

To each their own of course but to me, the beauty of these types of risers is the option to set them up precisely the way you want them. The more options that become permanent, or proprietary, the less I can experiment.

KPC


----------



## Roger Savor Sr (Feb 16, 2014)

I really don't see any advantage to the radiused shelf on the DAS. In fact, if you find that you don't like it then your going to grind it off or sell the riser........and probably another reason that I forgot about when the decision was made to go with the Titan. Having said that, again, both are outstanding.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

jkm97 said:


> Why do you say that Bill?


To most shooters, a longer limb feels smoother. I tried different limbs when I bought my first one and as surprised to feel the difference between even a medium vs a long on any given riser. I now shoot both a 17" and 19" riser and don't notice any difference in shooting and I attribute that to both riser having a set of long limbs. 
Like everything else in traditional, you should try it for yourself and decide.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Gotcha. I was leaning towards mediums to make a 60" bow, a little easier to manage in a blind. But the beaut of the ILF is I can try both relatively easily.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Want a radiused shelf on the Titan? Dremel tool and JB weld. Ask Rick Barbee about it. I saw his project with an old riser, and he was able to make enclosed limb pockets.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Someone mentioned velcro for a rest...maybe I did something wrong but that velcro tore up my feathers....[ no NOT the hook side- grin]


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

jkm97 said:


> Gotcha. I was leaning towards mediums to make a 60" bow, a little easier to manage in a blind. But the beaut of the ILF is I can try both relatively easily.


I hunted most of the season with the heavier limbs on the 19" riser yielding a 64" bow. I got the 17" riser to try it. I actually found that I liked the balance a bit better on the 17" riser, so I put the hunting limbs on it. I honestly did not see any issues with a 64" recurve in a treestand. A 64" bow is really only 1" longer on both ends. My biggest issue is that I have to use a sit down climber since injuring my hip and I have to be careful that the rail is not in the way of any bow- 37" compound or 64" recurve. If anything, the longer bow help keep me out away from the rail since the lower limb is well below it and on drawing, the string comes closer to the rail, and further away when released. The only time I minded a bow length was once when using the compound and the lower cam rolled forward upon release and hit the tip of the rail.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Bill 2311 said:


> I honestly did not see any issues with a 64" recurve in a treestand. A 64" bow is really only 1" longer on both ends.


You definitely have to pay attention, I have much more experience with a compound...so in my stand this year I did the practice draw thing on all of the potential shot locations. I'm glad I did as one was a trail very close to the tree at a very steep down angle. You know the buck walked right down that trail....if I wouldn't have tested it knowing I need to cant my bow, I just may have snapped my bottom limb off on the stand.


----------

